# switcher engine



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

thought it was downsized, came upon this today, thought it was interesting, private engine for a repair yard


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks really short.


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pic, looks like it would make an awesome mack bash.


----------

